# I Talk To Polar Bears



## nikegurl (Jan 10, 2006)

Well....after careful (but not necessarily sane) consideration I've decided to start my cut with a PSMF - Protein Sparing Modified Fast (aka protein simply mother f*cker  ) done Lyle McDonald style.

I started yesterday.  Calories will be around 850  Protein will be approx 140 grams per day.  6 fish oil caps, 2 servings of dairy (cottage cheese and FF shredded cheese in my egg whites) 2-3 servings of veggies.  Supplements are multi-vitamin, calcium, magnesium, potassium, EC.

I'll have 1 cheat meal and 1 mini (5 hour) refeed per week.  But not this week...

I'll be doing full body workouts twice per week (as suggested in Lyle's book).  Cardio will probably be 3-4 30 minute sessions per week.  No intervals or HIIT.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 10, 2006)

Here are my meals and totals from yesterday, for today...and probably pretty much every day since I'm a far cry from an adventurous cook or dieter. The only change I'll probably make is Meal 2 will sometimes be can of tuna instead of chicken. I'll only post them again if I make any real changes.

Meal 1
4 egg whites 
2 slices ff ham
1/4 cup ff shredded cheese
2 fish oil caps
2 chewable fiber tabs

Meal 2
5 oz (1/2 the big can) chicken breast
cup mixed salad greens
2 Tbs maplegrove FF/SF raspberry vinaigrette
1 fish oil cap

Meal 3
3 oz chicken (not the canned crap from Meal 2  )
broccoli
1 fish oil cap

Meal 4
1.5 scoops protein powder

Meal 5
3/4 cup 1.5% fat cottage cheese
1/2 cucumber
2 fish oil caps

TOTALS:
845 calories
16 g fat
26 g carb
139 g protein


Yesterday went well. Not too hungry or bothered by the lack of carbs. Probably had something to do with the huge amount of ravioli I consumed on Sunday.  

Kind of nauseous after meal 1 today. Might be the EC? (or the other supps)
My plan now is to ignore it and hope it goes away.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2006)

Good luck there NG - it's not easy but stick to it 

PS - Welcome Home


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 10, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> PS - Welcome Home



   thanks Jodi.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 11, 2006)

Day 3 - all is well.  i have never loved cottage cheese more.


----------



## Du (Jan 11, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> My plan now is to ignore it and hope it goes away.


 
 


Ive never seen this type of diet before.... how long will you be doing it for?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 11, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ive never seen this type of diet before.... how long will you be doing it for?



Here's a link to an excerpt from the handbook that Lyle has posted on his site if anyone is interested:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/

The leaner you are - the less time you can and should remain on the diet.  It isn't recommended for me to remain on the diet for more than 6 weeks without a 2 week total diet break.

I'm using this plan to kickstart a more conventional cutting diet.  I haven't yet decided how long I'll go before transitioning to something more moderate.  I know when I do I'll gradually add carbs back in and slowly raise my calorie level.  I'll have to see how I feel and how things progress.  I'm thinking four weeks....we shall see!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

Well looks who's back!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks!  


getting pretty hungry....


----------



## wild (Jan 11, 2006)

You're nuts


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow! NG posts a new journal and as if by magic, Wild returns!


----------



## wild (Jan 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Wow! NG posts a new journal and as if by magic, Wild returns!



I've been here....I've just been watching and not yakkin'


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

wild said:
			
		

> I've been here....I've just been watching and not yakkin'



They call that stalking where I come from.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2006)

wild said:
			
		

> You're nuts


 Yeah she is. 

However, I can't talk - I've tried this before too


----------



## wild (Jan 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> They call that stalking where I come from.




Oh...my bad...I never knew, I thought it was normal


----------



## wild (Jan 11, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah she is.
> 
> However, I can't talk - I've tried this before too




I know....don't think just cause you two did it I'm gonna try it...I'm quite happy w/ eating pizza and being fat (  )


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2006)

Peer Pressure


----------



## wild (Jan 11, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Peer Pressure




lmao....you're both nuts....I'm not doing it and ya'll can't make me!


----------



## wild (Jan 11, 2006)

btw...I love post whoring in hilary's journals


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2006)

wild said:
			
		

> lmao....you're both nuts....I'm not doing it and ya'll can't make me!


  trust me, you don't want to do it


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

wild said:
			
		

> I'm quite happy w/ eating pizza and being fat (  )



Somehow I just can't picture you being fat.


----------



## wild (Jan 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Somehow I just can't picture you being fat.



Of course ...because I only show the good pictures! LOL


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 11, 2006)

Damn - I'm jealous! Lyle McDonald style masochist dieting is lots-o-fun! 

Good luck - It will certainly work for you (if you can stick to it)!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2006)

i had visitors.  

i AM nuts and that's why this diet seems just right for me.  

little updates:
day #4.  so far so good.  i'm hungry - but so what?  seems fair to be hungry after all the crap i've eaten in recent months.  
i loathe chicken (for now) so don't try to make me eat it.   
my sleep has been crappy.
did a sucky full body workout yesterday.  i think i used this diet as an excuse to be a wuss.  i will have to do better saturday.

i get a cheat meal tuesday.  i'm leaning towards a club sandwich (no mayo  ) which seems lame and random since i've never really loved them before.  

then a week from saturday i get a little refeed.  i'm thinking cheerios and gnocchi or maybe pierogies or maybe all of the above within reason.

it might be a bad sign that i'm thinking about that now.

back to my egg whites.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2006)

after this diet is over i must find a way to get legs like wild and jodi.  i must.  i can't accept that it isn't in the cards for me.  i've had fat legs.  i've had skinny legs.  i need smokin' legs.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2006)

yesterday's totals:

820 cal
142 protein
13 fat
28 carb

today will be the same.  no more chicken and no more shakes  except for post workout (which is only 2 times a week while i'm on this plan)  i'm loving my egg whites + ff ham and cottage cheese though.


----------



## wild (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok so....is there a story behind the title of this thread or is it just completely random?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2006)

actually....both - it's a random story.  

it's a random line from the movie Uncommon Valor that has just stuck in my head for ages.  

"I'm so far beyond that shit now. 
I get energy from the air. 
I talk to polar bears. I converse with paramecium."


I better be getting energy from the air.  I'm freaking hungry


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2006)

i've been reading menus online today.  no reason.  just reading about food and looking at food porn photos.  one would think i'd been dieting for weeks/months instead of 4 days.


----------



## wild (Jan 12, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> actually....both - it's a random story.
> 
> it's a random line from the movie Uncommon Valor that has just stuck in my head for ages.
> 
> ...



LOL...nice


----------



## wild (Jan 12, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i've been reading menus online today.  no reason.  just reading about food and looking at food porn photos.  one would think i'd been dieting for weeks/months instead of 4 days.




Man...I so do this when I'm dieting! It's a form of self torture, lol


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2006)

wild said:
			
		

> Man...I so do this when I'm dieting! It's a form of self torture, lol



really?  i bet you wait to start until you're below 593.7% bodyfat.  

how are your injuries?


----------



## wild (Jan 12, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> really?  i bet you wait to start until you're below 593.7% bodyfat.
> 
> how are your injuries?



They suck. I don't train anymore cause they suck, and I suck, and my diet sucks, everything just sucks


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2006)

sorry to hear.  they'll heal and one day things won't suck so much.

for now - ice cream might help.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2006)

wild said:
			
		

> They suck. I don't train anymore cause they suck, and I suck, and my diet sucks, everything just sucks



That sucks.


----------



## wild (Jan 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That sucks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2006)

ice cream.  really.


----------



## wild (Jan 12, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> ice cream.  really.



I chose honeycombs today




Oh wait...maybe I shouldn't say that to you


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2006)

wild said:
			
		

> I chose honeycombs today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2006)

Ooh a journal.  Hello gorgeous


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2006)

wild said:
			
		

> I chose honeycombs today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can say it.  really.  i look at my current diet as this - i'm on
a much deserved punishment.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ooh a journal.  Hello gorgeous


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2006)

Day 5.  The usual.  Hungry.  Tired.     

I'm looking forward to the long weekend!  (football playoffs, no work...and cheat meal when its over  )

I probably won't be posting for the next 3 days.  But that does NOT mean I'm off somewhere eating bread.    I'm sticking to this.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2006)

is it wrong to eat Crystal Light powder?  



seriously.


----------



## wild (Jan 13, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> is it wrong to eat Crystal Light powder?
> 
> 
> 
> seriously.




absolutely...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> is it wrong to eat Crystal Light powder?
> 
> 
> 
> seriously.


  Sometimes when I need something sweet I put splenda in my water


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 13, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> is it wrong to eat Crystal Light powder?
> 
> 
> 
> seriously.



LOL - Lets play the "you know you have been dieting for too long game"

You know wyou have been dieting for too long when....
1. you start to lick all your plates clean, even if it only contained dry chicken and broccoli

2. you spend hours wandering aimlessly through the supermarket looking at all the foods

3. you start to crave your supplements simply because they taste different to your regular foods

4. you start to look through food journals or internet sites, just to see the pictures of the foods

5. you start to eat odd foods and feel it is perfectly normal (eg: crystal light powder!)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## nikegurl (Jan 17, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - Lets play the "you know you have been dieting for too long game"



  i've been looking at menus online this morning.  problem is...i've only been dieting for a week.     i think it's partly b/c i'm a wuss and partly b/c i'm only getting in around 800 calories a day.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jake.  

well - i had my first cheat meal sunday night. i kept things reasonable.  
small salad, pasta with 1 meatball and split dessert with a friend.  i didn't finish the pasta.  before anyone things i was TOO controlled - i should report that i did nearly injure myself with the fork when i first started eating.  guess i was shoveling it in pretty fast.  

i was back on the plan yesterday.  

yesterday's workout wasn't bad. strength was decent. i tired out faster than usual but it wasn't too bad.

did 2 sets of everything:

flat db press 
lat pulldowns
leg press
leg curls
arnold presses
bb curl
pushdowns
seated calf raises


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 17, 2006)

there are moments that i'm so hungry i can't freaking believe it.  BUT if i follow the diet as outlined i get 1 cheat meal a week AND one mini-refeed a week.  so i'm really never too far from one or the other.  it actually seems too lenient....  (just the cheat meal/refeed thing - not the diet itself)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

Aloha! THought I'd stop in and say howdy! Wish I had your dedication to diet!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Aloha! THought I'd stop in and say howdy! Wish I had your dedication to diet!



  don't be too impressed.  it's only been a week.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 17, 2006)

yesterday's totals:

808 cal
139 protein
13 fat
28 carb


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

more than mine!  baby steps...is this LOW cal diet something you are gonna cycle?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> don't be too impressed.  it's only been a week.



, but you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 17, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> , but you gotta start somewhere.



howdy stranger.    yep - just starting at all is better than i've managed lately!  feels good to at least be working on it.  of course i want results yesterday     but at least i'm on my way.

also, i'm really pretty damn proud of myself for having a cheat meal and then stopping.

  (but true)  usually after a cheat i have one more little thing.  and then one more.  and then i figure the day is "ruined" so i keep cheating until the whole thing goes up in smoke.  so the fact that i had a cheat meal and then got back on my plan is real progress for me.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 17, 2006)

i have a strange fixation on crab cakes the last couple of days.  

last week it was club sandwiches.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

...you woulda liked to have been at the club I work at then..there were mounds of crab cakes left over from this huge party that was thrown there...


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...you woulda liked to have been at the club I work at then..there were mounds of crab cakes left over from this huge party that was thrown there...



good morning.  
crab cake craze has passed.  today i'm all about risotto.  crazy.  i know.  

i have a freaking miserable headache this morning.  i will have to start taking it out on people around me if it doesn't stop soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

...drinking enough water? Take some excedrine?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...drinking enough water? Take some excedrine?



good point.  i doubt i ever drink enough water but its extra important on this diet.  i'll increase.    thanks


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2006)

forgot to mention - i'm down 6 pounds after 1 week.  (nearly all water weight from yanking out carbs - but i'll take it)  i'm sure the rate of weight loss will slow considerably now.  just hoping to keep things moving along at a decent clip b/c this shit's hard.  

yesterday's totals:

803 calories
14 g fat
23 g carbs
136 g protein


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

so...bottoms up w/ the H2O!
WAHOO! 6 lbs! u only took in 14 g. from fat today? WOW! I probably do that in one setting...


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...bottoms up w/ the H2O!
> WAHOO! 6 lbs! u only took in 14 g. from fat today? WOW! I probably do that in one setting...




and 6 of the 14 grams came from fish oil caps.   

the whole thing is damn extreme but it's also short term.
the longest i can/should stay on it is 6 weeks.  i'll make it.  

i had dreams about cherry turnovers last night.  weird.  i don't particularly like turnovers.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

HA! Craving something you don't really even like...nice. Now I want one...


How's the headache?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2006)

headache is much better.  thanks 

i get a cheat meal tonight.  
i can't decide between risotto or gnocchi.  (my cheat meals are all about the carbs   )

i'm so pre occupied by visions of my cheat meal that i was late eating a regular meal


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

must have been a  GOOOOD vision...
going out or are u making it?


gnocchi...is that with an alfredo sauce? hhmm.......
I really miss being in Italy...


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2006)

gnocchi is pasta made from potato.  it's yummy.  i'm not a fan of alfredo sauce myself.  too "rich".  marina with freshly grated parm is the best in my book.  

ohwow.  food porn.  must stop.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

well..I like the alfredo...I'm just not rich enough...need to add some... 

food and porn? hmm...good combo... wait...wha???


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 19, 2006)

food is really at its best before you eat it.  

reality is usually not as good as i imagined it would be.  my meal was a little disappointing.  i took the advice of some coworkers who were raving about this little restaurant.  it wasn't all that.  i had my risotto and it was fine but not that big a deal.  i should have kept my money and had lots of cheerios instead.  me likey cheerios.  

it's nice to wake up and not be starving so that part's cool. 

lyle's program calls for 1 cheat meal AND 1 mini-refeed a week.  i swore i wouldn't mess with it but they still seem to come around too soon.  i'm considering having one or the other every 5th day.  4 days of sticking to my 800 calorie protein/veggie/fish oil regimine and then day 5 either a cheat meal or mini-refeed (alternating between the two).  that stretches them out a bit but not too much....haven't decided for sure but i think that would be a good adjustment.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

I hate the hype...to be let down....
maybe your expetations were too high? 

I"ve been dragging...Ive had to find sources of sugar / caffeine to stay awake..so health shot out the door some time ago...

The rest of my food should be ok...


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 19, 2006)

the food wasn't bad or anything.  it was just very average.  in my opinion...los angeles isn't a great city for Italian food.  (or at least not the Italian food i like and am used to)

hope your energy improves.  it's amazing how i manage to totally abuse caffeine and not be a coffee drinker.

who me?  diet coke with breakfast?    that would be bad....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

I used to live in Italy. (Air Force) when I got home...I REFUSED to go to places like Italian Garden....now they taste good again....


Am doing better now...
It's snowing! WAHOO!

s long as you are not puring Diet Coke into your bowl of cheerios, you'll be fine..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## nikegurl (Jan 19, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



you're the greatest 

i wanted a pet polar bear but you know how apartment buildings can be.  
something about it can't be on my balcony when i'm at work.     
they weren't any more understanding of my gorilla phase.  

today's totals
803 calories
17 g fat
25 g carbs
134 g protein


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## nikegurl (Jan 20, 2006)

all's well.  hitting the gym tonight.  full body twice a week seems lame...but i know it's b/c calories are crazy low and i'm determined to follow the plan as lyle wrote it instead of fiddling with it too soon.

secret confession:  i wish i could do this on 800 calories a day of ANY food.  then it'd be pretty damn easy.  i don't like veggies.  i don't like chicken.  i don't like tuna.  maybe i can get away with drinking chocolate carb countdown milk to the tune of 800 calories a day.    kidding of course - but it wouldn't suck.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

u don't like chicken????
WOMAN!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 20, 2006)

i used to like it.  now i just want to eat granola bars instead.  

(but i'm not)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

...with peanut butter....


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 20, 2006)

although...ironically enough i've been considering a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for my next cheat meal.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

I could LIVE off those.....


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 20, 2006)

ah yes.... pb&j 

but in real life here are the day's totals:
839 calories
21 g fat
26 g carb
135 g protein

a tad higher but not going to worry about it since the adjustments i've made make me like my meals more so i'll stick with it.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2006)

Personally, I prefer Fluffanutter sandwiches 

Come on Hil - you are a New Englander based person, you must know what those are


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

NG, what part of NE are you from?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 20, 2006)

yuck - i hate fluff  (but I do know what it is  )

i also hate s'mores.  and peeps.  don't like those either. 
i'm sensing a theme.  

TT, i'm from CT originally


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2006)

That's a sacrilege.  

OMG Fluff is awesome   I love Marshmellow though   I hate marshmellows unless it's smores', peeps or Fluff   I don't like eating plain marshmellows.

How could you not like Fluff - shit that stuff is like heaven with PB.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2006)

What about marshmallows in Lucky Charms


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2006)

What about PB and Nutella!  Or PB and honey on toast - so it is all hot and goes all melty into the bread!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2006)

I love Nutella :drool:


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nutella....I was trying to remember that....good stuff....and slightly less 'evil' than peanut butter....


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 23, 2006)

melty pb is yummy.... messy and damn near perfect.  

well - i think i've hit a "stride" on my psmf. it's suddenly a lot easier. appetite is hardly an issue now. big sigh of relief. i thought it might get harder as each week went by but now i'm thinking maybe week #1 is the hardest. 

i've lost 8 lbs in 2 weeks. 6 in week 1 and 2 in week 2. i'm cool with that. i was hoping to lose 3 lbs in the 2nd week but i'll take 2.

today is the first day i can really see a change in the mirror so now it's really on and cracking. nothing motivates me like seeing some improvement. jeans fitting much "cuter"  that means i still can't fit into the ones that used to fit but are too small now...but other pairs that were a bit snug (but wearable) are perfect now.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 23, 2006)

I learned a long time ago not to discuss my eating plans/diets etc. with people at work. But this one came out of nowhere and it was so classic I thought I'd share...

I'm warming up my 6 egg white w/veggies breakfast in the microwave and a woman who works here clears her throught and says "excuse me...I don't mean to pry but are you dieting?" I decide to keep it simple and light - "yep, just dropping a few holiday pounds"

Her response: "Don't take this the wrong way but that's an awful lot of food to eat at once if you're trying to lose weight"

I'm such a piggy. 6 egg whites... at once!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

holy schnikes! I eat 6 egg whites at once....(w/ one yolk...and turkey...fills me up)


So...fitting into old jeans? How about some progress pics! (for for motivational skills..)

Happy Monday!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 23, 2006)

no progress pics.  

i'm still too fat.  just less fat than before.  

feeling good though


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

shoosh!
ok...IF I am supposed to post pics..and I can scare the dead....u should have no problems....


----------



## wild (Jan 23, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's a sacrilege.
> 
> OMG Fluff is awesome   I love Marshmellow though   I hate marshmellows unless it's smores', peeps or Fluff   I don't like eating plain marshmellows.
> 
> How could you not like Fluff - shit that stuff is like heaven with PB.




eewww ....that's probably the only form of sugar you could put in front of me and I wouldn't touch


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

wild said:
			
		

> eewww ....that's probably the only form of sugar you could put in front of me and I wouldn't touch


<note to self: no fluff for wild, whipped cream is good to go>
Howdy, sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 23, 2006)

no more talking about fluff.    (who me?  fluffy?  i'm working on it.   )


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 23, 2006)

had a pretty good workout saturday.  i was really tired at the end.  that's where i can feel the difference of 800 calories a day - but so far the weights are hanging in there.  nothing to be proud of, but no less "sucky" than before i started psmf.  i consider that to be a good thing.

full body - 2 sets of everything
incline db press
bb row
military presses
hack squats
sldl
standing calf raises
hammer curls
pushdowns

still neglecting abs.
still not drinking enough water.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> still neglecting abs.
> still not drinking enough water.


me too...


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 24, 2006)

yesterday's totals

803 calories
23 g fat
29 g carbs
121 g protein

protein should have been higher.  but i didn't feel like it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

how-r-ya doing today?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 24, 2006)

doing ok - how about you?

i've been spending way too much time thinking about why i can't just have 800 calories a day of whatever food i want and still get lean.  

Monday:  800 calories cheerios & nonfat milk
Tuesday:  800 calories English muffin pizzas
Wednesday:  800 calories peanut butter cups
Thursday:  800 calories ice cream
Friday:  800 calories ravioli
Saturday:  800 calories pop tarts
Sunday:  800 calories french fries.

  i know...i know..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

look at that....u listed my normal daily menu....


<burp> excuse me....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

how much longer are you going to be on this cal. deficit diet? No longer thana a week, I hope?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how much longer are you going to be on this cal. deficit diet? No longer thana a week, I hope?



I'm not sure.  Funny you should ask today because I just really started thinking about it myself last night.  Officially (by the book) I can go up to 6 weeks.  In all honesty, I don't think I'll go that long.  I'm starting to not feel so great.  (to be expected I'm sure - but I don't like it)

I'm not that hungry anymore.  I manage just fine to get through my day - but when I get home and sit down I feel awful.  Totally drained and "foggy".  I just sit there like a lump on a log with no energy.  If I keep moving I'm ok but as soon as I stop - I feel like crap.

I think I'll probably go another week and a half and then add in some carbs.  (think cheerios and whole wheat toast with SF Smuckers - not just oats  )

I'll still be dieting and calories will still be low - just not AS low.  I'll keep a cheat meal in my plan but ditch the refeeds.  Still figuring it out....but there will be Cheerios.  It's essential.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2006)

plus the freaking scale hasn't moved in 4 days (at 800-840 calories per day) which really pisses me off.   AND i seem to have a constant stomach ache.

this concludes my complaining for today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I'm not sure. Funny you should ask today because I just really started thinking about it myself last night. Officially (by the book) I can go up to 6 weeks. In all honesty, I don't think I'll go that long. I'm starting to not feel so great. (to be expected I'm sure - but I don't like it)
> 
> I'm not that hungry anymore. I manage just fine to get through my day - but when I get home and sit down I feel awful. Totally drained and "foggy". I just sit there like a lump on a log with no energy. If I keep moving I'm ok but as soon as I stop - I feel like crap.
> 
> ...


How about adding one small well balanced meal?

I'm not the one to ask about for nutricion....
I keep hearing about 'refeeds'...might wanna look into them...takea weekend, and eat good. (keep the food healthy, but eat some good cals...) then eat your recommended cals. Your body will love you. You  will feel better, have energy...be good stuff.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> plus the freaking scale hasn't moved in 4 days (at 800-840 calories per day) which really pisses me off.  AND i seem to have a constant stomach ache.
> 
> this concludes my complaining for today.


remember: no looking at scales. How do your pants feel? Looser?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2006)

jeans are looser but not drastically and i feel like i've been drastically dieting with the calories this low....so another week and a half and i'm going to nudge them up some and have a carb food i like every day.  i don't like not liking any of my food.   

if i have at least one thing a day i like...i'll be able to hang in there a lot longer.  (and i don't mean pizza or mcdonalds - just something like ww toast with sf jam.)


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2006)

plus if i have some carbs every day i think the scale will be less all over the place.  i prefer that over always allowing for water weight gain following a refeed etc.  

i'm sticking to my psmf another week and a half.

then i'll fiddle just a little and see how things progress.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

du u take any MRP's?
I just think your cals are too low...but won't harp...maybe let yourself have a big steak and baked potato....tellin' ya...your body will respond! (In a good way) Maybe like, this Sunday. Didn't u say you have a boyfriend? Have him take u to a good steak house and enjoy yourself...or stay in and grill steaks...
I used to grill GREAT steaks for my now ex...let's just say, that if I had done anything to get her upset with me....that steak was the perfect: I don't know HOW I ever could have been mad at you" thing I could do...


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2006)

food = forgiveness.  i love it.  

i've actually had a cheat meal each week and a small refeed (carbs only) so don't feel TOO badly for me.  i was thinking crab legs this weekend.  

things are "working" but this plan was meant to be short term.  i don't want to get my metabolism TOO used to 800-850 calories a day.  the intent was to use it to jumpstart my weight loss and then transition into something more sane (higher calories, carbs included kind of thing)

i've decided on my own that when i do ease into a longer term cutting diet i'm going to focus on getting enough protein, eating veggies, keeping calories in check, having healthy fats.... and NOT be so freaked out by "the perfect carb" 

i won't just eat yams and oats for instance.  i still have weight to lose so calories will be kept in check and i'm not going to indulge in sugar (much or often) but i'm having those cheerios.  really.  i am.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2006)

although i'm pretty sure 3 candy bars would be just about right for me today.  

reeses
twix
reeses again

that would probably get the metabolism zipping along again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

oh...you'd be zipping enough alright...from the sugar...then crash...

yeah....a juicy steak washed back with one of my margaritas and followed by a massage...I could have pretty much gotten away with anything...


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2006)

i should state for the record...that no candy was consumed today.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 26, 2006)

yesterday didn't go so well....

i ate a box (yes, a BOX) of granola bars. that wasn't the plan for my carb up but it HAD been 5 days without a cheat or refeed  

after i finished the BOX of granola bars I had a handful of potato chips and not the baked ones either.  

then i washed it down with carb countdown chocolate milk. a lot of it.  

back on track today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i should state for the record...that no candy was consumed today.


 



			
				nikegurl said:
			
		

> yesterday didn't go so well....
> 
> i ate a box (yes, a BOX) of granola bars. that wasn't the plan for my carb up but it HAD been 5 days without a cheat or refeed
> 
> ...


 
...and TOTALLY redeemed yourself today!
 

I hope they were chocolate chip granola bars.....


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 26, 2006)

lol - nope.  they were "oatsy" granola.  

today has been fine though.  i'm still freaking full from last night though - so it hasn't been too difficult to stick with the plan again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

just plain granolas? ick!
Need...milk...STAT!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> just plain granolas? ick!
> Need...milk...STAT!



did i forget to mention the milk?  it was chocolate.    (and after the granola - not with the granola b/c then chocolate would be icky)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

well, we can't have icky milk, can we? I like strawberry milk....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

any plans for the weekend?


----------

